# Rim Brakes



## spoker (Apr 13, 2016)

heres a stup u can use for rim brakes if all u have is the calipers


----------



## spoker (Apr 14, 2016)

ah what r rim brakes?


----------



## spoker (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## island schwinn (Apr 15, 2016)

I have the Schwinn rim brake setup.not sure which bike to put them on.need to find new pads first.


----------



## spoker (Apr 15, 2016)

bicycle bone s has some sets of pads


----------

